# شقق للبيع في أفخم مشاريع إكسبو



## الفريده للتسويق (29 مارس 2017)

فرصة استثمارية - تملك شقتك بالقرب من اكسبو 2020 فى مجمع دبى للأستثمار مباشرة من المطور


لا تفوتك الفرصة شقق للبيع فى بحيرات دبى 
تشطيبات فاخرة 
من المطور مباشرة بدون عموله وعلى اقساط ميسره
بالقرب من ابن بطوطة مول ودبى مارينا وجى بى ار تقع في مجمع دبى للأستثمار يبعد 10 دقائق عن مطار آل مكتوم الدولي | ومنطقة الأكسبو2020 يحتوى على ارقى الخدمات من مسابح - نوافير -حدائق - ممشى - ملاعب تنس - مركز تسوق - مطاعم - مقاهى- سهولة للوصول للمشروع حيث محطة للمترو ومحطة لاجون للمواصلات العامة
اطلالة مميزة على بحيرات دبى 
يمكنك الأن الحصول الأن على أفضل العروض وأرخص االأسعار الرجاء الأتصال على 00971544452443
رقم التصريح :10855​


----------

